# ’97 Skyline R33



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

hi guys Among the hundreds of Skyline owners Faisal Al Ali,
the driver of this scorching ’97 Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R V-Spec, is looking for someone who has got what it takes to keep up with this 500bhp street beast. With a look so intense, a style so complete and a driver so competent, it’s difficult to even think about challenging a pure Japan-tuned machine.:blahblah: 




































































































:GrowUp:


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, with same size wheel/tire on all four, and no wood crap, it wouldnt look bad at all. 
Anyway, it sounds like you don't like this guy...


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

I love this car.. Once my friendwho owns a Holden Lumina SS decided to visit him to buy this car.. and then asked him to race with us.. The Lumina had around 350+ Hp.. and when the race started.. This R33 was nowhere to be seeen.. It was very fast.. His cousin Al shamsi owns the Orange r33 with vertical doors which claims to be 700+ Hp..

Nice car


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice to see Skylines nearby, however, do you think it is possible to post the specs of the car?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like fresh form the junkyard,sorry


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Not a big fan myself , particularly the fake walnut effect dash stuff!
But everybody likes different stuff.


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

dont like the wood effect... and i really dont like the wheels or spoiler (dont think a huge spoiler suits a 33).....other than that looks ok


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

looks bad

Wrong wheels

Awful lhd conversion...nothing fits right.....just bad


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Did you just put this guys pics up of his car so you could take the p*ss out of him?

Aint you got nothing better to do?

Your the one that needs to 'GROW UP' mate


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

One reason im not lookin foreward to going to Dubai is the whole LHD thing, i couldnt do that to my cars =/ bloody hell looks like im gonna have to make um track use only cars


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

As above really nice car minus the alloys (never been a fan of 3 spoke rims) and the wood effect, leave the wood effect for d reg e class mercs...


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Really not a fan of the spoiler and the rims, other than that it looks alright.

- Kevin.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO COMMENT
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

Is there a law saying you have to convert to LHD in Dubai? Luckily, here in the USA, the legally imported cars can stay RHD. I guess it also adds a little coolness factor to having a Skyline in an LHD country since people rarely see RHD cars here.


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes all RHD cars have to be converted to LHD.. Thats a rule over here..


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Like the car but personally i'd lose the spoiler (maybe put a 34 one on), lose the tacky wood effect dash and lose the alloys, maybe go for a set of lmgt4's or te37's etc..., in my opinion they look like they are made for the 33


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd call it BAD TASTE!


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

car look ok, apart from the wheels, spoiler and the dame ugly 70s wood effect... also the LHD conversion looked to be done very tacky!!! also has he been on the bottle and then went mad with a spray can??? why has be spray the rediator and inletmanifold and stuff in blue??? it looks beautiful on the outside but sh1te on the inside....


----------

